# Tick removal



## kev

How do "you" remove a tick? Some people use a lighter, or something hot to burn the tick off, some people use a lasso, some people use tweezers.

Personally I like the tweezers. But after using a tick removal lasso it seems pretty nice. For those of you that have never used a lasso, its a tick removal tool that uses something like dental floss to go between the ticks body and the victims flesh. The lasso is twisted and the ticks head pops out.

The tick in the picture below in a "Lone Star" tick. I know because of the spot on the back.


----------



## kiteri

A "Lone Star" tick in Texas. How fitting!!!! 

I might have to look into one of those lassos!


----------



## xisle

*tick removal*

Get yourself a Reeses Monkey. They will pick and groom your whole body in a matter of minutes. They can bite off a tick with perfect acuracy. It might get a little harrowing, depending on where the tick is located. But hey...it's all good.:thumbup1:


----------



## mailfire99

I must say, thats an interesting perspective on it, get a monkey to remove ticks.  I sure hope I never get so many that I need that.


----------



## mikey

Always used tweezers or just pulled it out. Have used a lighter before, but it burns more when the tick is still on you . So I prefer to pull it off, then fire him up. Never seen the lasso before, will take a look.


----------



## xisle

That lasso did sound like an interesting idea. I'm like you, I have always just yanked them off. Usually immediately, just from sheer revulsion of them on my body. I panick and rip the little buggers right off. Never had any problem with the head being left in, although I hear that can cause some further distress and pain. My indian blood tends to push out anything that doesn't belong, like alien parasites, demons, or body snatching extraterrestrials. Yank em off, slap some ointment on it, and go on. But I will try that lasso method next time...if i don't freak first.


----------



## dd45529

*Tick spoon*

Don't remember for sure where I purchased it. It looks like a small measuring spoon but it has a v-shaped notch on the edge opposite the handle. It really works great. You slip the notch under the tick body right up to where it is attached and lift. I've done it with ticks in various body swellings. Seems to work every time. I'm sure I got it in the pet department of a big box store or possibly from Petsmart. One could even ask their vet about it. kkd


----------



## budsbox

Try saturating a cotton ball heavily with liquid soap. Cover the Tick with the cotton ball; it will normally back out for air after a short period of time.


----------



## ctfortner

budsbox said:


> Try saturating a cotton ball heavily with liquid soap. Cover the Tick with the cotton ball; it will normally back out for air after a short period of time.


I have never heard that before, will have to try that one. Tis the season round here.


----------



## brulin

Not tick season here yet but If I get one the lasso sounds like an idea I would try. I don't know in the US anywhere but we have the Rocky Mountain Wood tick and they can make you very sick. Can't say I have had a woodtick on me but blood suckers on the other hand. I'm careful where I swim from now on.


----------



## jackandnancy

We live on the Pa. NY border in Nichols, NY, and have had some ticks already. I took one off our beagle already and five off the Belgian. We immediately went and got some Advantix for them. Over sixty bucks for a one month supply! Yikes! Worth it to keep them safe. In a previous post, we said we had four dogs. We have since "inherited" a beagle. She was the runt in a litter of nine and pushed out. Stone cold and an hour from death. Lots of warm towels, formula and sleepless nights and she survived. So we are up to five dogs now. Five dogs and all those ticks.......;-o


----------

